# VC units



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello,

As mentioned elsewhere, I've received a VC army from a friend who no longer plays it. I'm just going through some of the units - checking them out. They're a couple that I really can't place their use.

If anyone can help, that would be great.

Bat Swarms
Fell Bat
Black Coach
Cairn Wraiths
Tomb Banshees
Spirit Host

Thanks in advance!


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I play VC & frankly have no idea what bat swarms are for... they're flying swarms but can only fly like 6"... also don't count to your mandatory core selection...

Fell bats are good war machine hunters (so I've heard) though I haven't used them myself...

If you run a magic heavy list the black coach becomes a devastating unit! Imagine a flying, ethereal, terror causing chariot with killing blow, regeneration, an armor save, ward save AND magic resistance! It becomes an unstoppable shock unit - of course, you need to power it up first... But with regeneration and a ward save you become pretty resilient to warmachine fire until you're able to become ethereal, and then you're almost unstoppable!

Cairn wraiths are a unit everyone you play against will hate you for! They're great for providing screens and of course charging anything that doesn't have magical weapons. Unit of chaos warriors you don't want to hit combat? Flank them with your etheral GW wielding wraiths.... Wraiths have so many uses it's crazy! Sure they have no armor, but they're ethereal! Cairn Wraiths are the case & point when discussing why the VC book is broken. Field them once & you'll understand.

Now the Tomb Banshee unit champion for the wraiths is a bit of an odd duck - she gets rid of the 3 GW attacks for a single (I believe) normal S3 attack but as a trade of gives VC their ONLY shooting attack. If you face lots of low leadership forces her howl can be devastating, but it is situational - you need a low leadership unit that is isolated from the general... Against most humans, skaven, beastmen, O&G, etc it can be effective, but really, for a competitive list (which is what you're going for if you're including Wraiths... they really don't belong in "friendly" pickup games..) she doesn't belong.

& finally, spirit hosts. These are for when you roll winds of undeath. I don't see any other reason to buy these suckers. They may be ethereal but there are better options to spend your points on... If you end up with a Winds of Undeath, you might want a couple of bases in your case so that you can throw them down & use them as ethereal zombies, etc...


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot, very useful - +rep


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

im new to the game, but i really like the tomb banshee.

-Against low leadership foes, they will pretty much make that unit rout, since most of the players where i am use units of 20, if you can beat there leadership by 5, they take a panic test, plus you can charge after, causing anouther one.

-Stand and shoot reaction, again, if you can beat there leadership by 5, you could make them rout.

-she may only have the one strenght 3 attack, but thats what the cain wraths are for, dont accept any challenges with her, she will get slaughtered(if they have magic weapons, if they dont then accpet it)

-Scream and Charge will be brutal, pretty much two panic test, then you can do tons of damage with the cain wraths, then when the unit routs, if you dont catch them, you can scream at them, and keep them routing without having to charge, so you could go move towards anouther unit.

-They are great flank protecters, not only can the banshee scream at flanking units, but the units etherial too, so the unit thats flanking, wont be able to attack back, pretty much youve won that combat, unless the enemie can get magic weapons in.

-The whole unit makes a great bodyguard for a Vampire Lord with specral form, and the banshee can probably cause at least one wounds, as you get plus two to your roll to beat the enemie leadership.

thats about all i can think about for using a banshee with a unit of wraths.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

problem with the banshee is twofold - where do you find low leadership armies really?

Skaven are Ld5 I believe, but can build up to an 8 with ranks (which every skaven will have anyways).
Even goblins / beastmen will be 7ish.
On 2 dice you're going to average a 7, +2 means that with a ranked unit of skaven you'll inflict 1 wound on average... not enough...

Also, if you've charged a unit & they've taken it, yes you CAN still scream, but the unit will be immune to the panic caused by any casualties due to shooting since they are now in combat...

It's not that they're "bad" its just that they're situational, and in a competitive force, which again I can't stress enough - if you're using wraiths you're probably playing - there is a better use for 25 points...


----------

